# Where has Lightroom gone?



## Ashley King (Sep 10, 2016)

I've just been looking at the Adobe website because it's time to get accredited. I see that the list of Products Available for Proficiency as an Adobe Credited Expert (ACE) User no longer includes Lightroom.

Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?


----------



## DGStinner (Sep 10, 2016)

I see Lightroom 4 and 5 listed.
Lightroom 4
Adobe Lightroom 5 ACE Exam


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 10, 2016)

BTW, it's Adobe _Certified_ Expert, not 'Credited'.


----------



## Ashley King (Sep 10, 2016)

Oops. Yes, my mistake. 

Lightroom 4 and 5 are not really what I was hoping for. I my digging I found that from December 2016 Lightroom 4 and 5 don't come up on the list of available products.

It's a great pity if there isn't the option.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2016)

It doesn't surprise me... they've always lagged way behind with the certification.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 10, 2016)

Why do you need the certification?


----------



## Diko (Aug 24, 2017)

I am interested in *LR certification*. Any advice or link would be highly appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2017)

Certification is only (IMO) useful if you need to make money selling your services in LR training or providing LR help for a fee.


----------



## Diko (Aug 24, 2017)

Indeed there is solid logic behind your words, but never forget the reputation agenda. If Adobe entrust you with such a badge, there is no need to explain yourself that you are an LR veteran and know what you are talking about.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 24, 2017)

Diko said:


> If Adobe entrust you with such a badge, there is no need to explain yourself that you are an LR veteran and know what you are talking about.


You will find people here that know what they are talking about and don't put ACE behind their names.  Frankly in an environment like Lightroom Forums,  a reputation is built on what you say not some certificate.  I also feel that I have no need to explain my self and self acquired knowledge to any one.  Since no one is paying for it and I get no remuneration for sharing my LR knowledge, it matters little if there is an ACE with my name on it. 

About the time I became interested in learning about LR, I also was deciding to retire from the IT industry.  I thought about going for the ACE exam, but the cost was not trivial and I was not really seeking income from my LR knowledge.  Were I trying to earn a living from LR like Victoria and others do, then an ACE would be beneficial.  Hopefully people like Victoria earn enough because of their ACE to justify the cost of maintaining a license.


----------



## Diko (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, indeed the certificate cost is too high. Having in mind that LR is NOT as complicated as PS at all (regardless of all little things usually people tend to NOT use). I myself just as you retired the IT and went into the oversaturated photography market and still believe there's some place for me to contribute. 

The question as you quite well pinpointed is if I would plan on caching from my contribution, because so far I see no real direct $180 fee return. However the reputation and image-wise it seems a good reason (to me at least). One-time fee might be better than spending so much more time on the Adobe forums in order to deserve a community professional. I am more into supporting the developers in debugging than into explaining common things easily resolved on youtube or google. I feel I can contribute better that way  That doesn't mean I don't provide feedback when I find a solution to my own problems or thank to someone else's efforts.

Ergo one-time fee could be a good cheat. Might be wrong. Love to hear more pro-against arguments. Still haven't decided and besides - there seems to be no link to such LR certificate at the moment


----------

